# How did your closer go?



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Had a pretty good day myself, ended up getting into the divers and shot 3 ringnecks, a mallard, and this fellow:


It was a great way to end the year! How did it go for you guys that got out?


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

Bunch of greenheads and a few GWTeal between two guys. Best closer I've had in years


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I got so excited when a common merganser flew by that I missed it.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Could have limited on Spoonies, but I don't like the taste. Ended up watching dozens of them swim around in my dekes, added a lot of movement to my spread, but only Spoonies ever came in.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I had a cornfield locked down with 200 mallards in it Friday night.... My wife went into labor that night and 9:29AM Saturday morning my baby girl arrived into the world.
best and most emotional duck closer ever!!


My season finished with 101 greenheads, 111 ducks total (2015-2016 season)
10 geese (so far) 
1 duck band.


Regardless, I'm glad i'm where I am right now. Unforgettable


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Exactly how my opener started, one teal. 
By far my worst season ever!:sad: 
I don't drive all over the state to hunt, I spend most of my time at Farmington Bay, and have never in 26 years hunting that place had such a difficult time finding birds consistently. A lot of dry spots, a lot of back ponds that were so full of phrag seed the ducks didn't go there and a ton of phrag so thick I couldn't get through it. If the GSL continues to drop, I believe it is going to get even more difficult to consistently find birds at any of the Northern WMA's. I think the easy days of motoring a boat to a honey hole are over for now.

I am happy to see a few others on here that had a great season.8)


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Wait.....!!!!??? What???? The seasons over???? 
Dangit, I missed it!!
Just kidding, good season for me. Pretty good hunts, lots of ducks, and the best part, 0 mallards killed by me!
Later, 
Kev


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll let ya know in a week


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

goosefreak - congrats on the baby girl! Kids have the ability to enrich one's life and nothing else can compare!

This season was one of my best. I was able to access ground that took me five years of building relationships, had a wonderful trip to Canada, and shot my first decoying swan!

I hope everyone has a safe and productive offseason!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well my season here in southern Utah was fair this season still got one more week of fowling out state


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

The last day was the best I have had on a last day in long time. Got a limit 2 Shoves, 2 Mallards, 1 Gad, 1 Widgeon, 1 Ringer.

As far as the season. The best I have ever had in 32 years of hunting ducks.
Also
Got my first Banded Diver :grin:


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Sucked. Sat on the only open water for miles. Then snow and the cloud deck dropped to less than 100ft. Had geese all around but not low enough to see. Then I tried to call them in and realized I left my calls in a friends truck last week in vernal.


----------



## bug doc (Apr 19, 2008)

Closer was fun. Limit of Ringnecks (my favorite diver next to canbacks).


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I was helping build a house, so I was only able to do a quick 1 hour and a half night hunt. I couldn't believe the number of ducks that came through during the storm. My spot has never held more. At one point, I had 50 mallards in my small spread of decoys. Great way to end another year.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

My seasons continually keep getting better and better. I smashed a lot of mallards throughout the season. We finished off the season with a 30 minute / 3 man limit of spooners. My brother picked up his first ever triple off the first flock that came in and it was a barrel burner! It took about as long to set up as it did to hunt. it was a great, memorable hunt and I cant wait to do it again next year.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Closers are always bitter sweet... Good because it means it's time for other endeavors. Baseball is mine, watching not playing. This year I've got one in college, one in high school, and a little leaguer. 
Bad because it's means the end of another season. We can always do the woulda, shoulda, coulda. But in the end we can't get it back, but for the memories. 
My duck season ended with, "The big gun beatdown". I had the pleasure of watching me second son, put the smack down on some trading greenheads, at distance, with my 10ga. "The Legend". Might not be everyone's cup of tea, but it was fun to watch his face when those greenheads rained from the sky. 
Later,
Kev


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

My closer was fitting. The pintail I shot had sarcocystis.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> My closer was fitting. The pintail I shot had sarcocystis.


Sounds about right... Hahaha
I saw quite a bit of that this year as well, and in unusual species too. I'm used to seeing it in shovelers but not widgeon and gadwalls.

Another weird thing this year was all the super young birds! We were seeing eclipse plumage drakes in late November. Not just a little either. My boy shot a pintail that I couldn't believe could even fly. Those things had to be ducklings when the season started.

Later,
Kev


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I did not get to get out for the closer this year. but for my season it was a rough one. I did not hunt as much as i have in the past. Had some great hunts. looking forward to next season.


----------

